

How to take reasonable measures to protect your information offline - salcar
http://on-competition.com/how-to-take-reasonable-measures-to-protect-your-information/

======
apiapi
You are right on sensitive corporations and strategic technologies. For small
startups, IMO it is too much processes that "unfocus" you on building your
product and listen to your users...

